# Money Rock?!



## rebma girl (Jun 23, 2009)

A money rock is a rock that will give bells (in the form of coins and bags) when hit with a shovel or an axe. Of the seven rocks in town, exactly one of them is selected to be a money rock, for each player, each day.

A money rock can be hit multiple times but the player is given a fixed time limit in which do so, which starts counting down at the first hit. By missing the rock, or recoiling too much while interacting with the money rock, multiple amounts of money can be lost. Each hit yields bell drops of increasing amounts as displayed in the chart below.






Hit #

 Bell coin/bag

 Total Bells

1

 100

 100

2

 200

 300

3

 300

 600

4

 500

 1,100

5

 1,000

 2,100

6

 2,000

 4,100

7

 4,000

 8,100

8


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 23, 2009)

... you hit rock =  you obtain money ... that easy


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 23, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ... you hit rock =  you obtain money ... that easy


Sooo is it true?


----------



## MygL (Jun 23, 2009)

LMAO at the info

It is true, try it.


----------



## melly (Jun 23, 2009)

what?! the silver shovel gives you more money?
XD wish I knew that earlier


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes..it's true...


----------



## Rachel.FOB.21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, you've been able to get money from rocks in every game. =)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

Yay for the Money Rock.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

i think sometimes the silver shovel gives double. 
and sometimes the gold shovel gives triple.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 26, 2009)

no der its true but in not sure about the axe part


----------



## Hiro (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, you can still obtain money if u use an axe (^o^)


----------



## Rene (Jun 26, 2009)

"do you think it's true? " 
it's not something you "think" it's a FACT :')

i've made some k's over the time i've been playing just by hitting rocks, i used to do that when i was jsut a newb


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah it is true!


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes it's true. But I didn't know the bit about the yellow feng shui!


----------



## Leslie141 (Jul 12, 2009)

its TRUE


----------



## pjcguy (Jul 14, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding lol. Of course it is.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah..its true


----------



## Amy (Jul 14, 2009)

yes! its true! : )


----------



## Anna (Jul 15, 2009)

silver shovel gives you moreee XD


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 15, 2009)

i don't really hit rocks anymore, i already have lots of money.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 16, 2009)

Does the double thing only works with a silver shovel, and not with a gold one?


----------



## Numner (Jul 16, 2009)

The gold only plants money trees I believe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2009)

rock + shovel = Bells!
Yes, its that simple...


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 1, 2009)

i did it twice yesterday i beleive the first time i got 6 thou and the other like 4 or 5 i forgot lol


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 1, 2009)

FITZEH  claps slowly 






			
				rebma girl said:
			
		

> A money rock is a rock that will give bells


----------



## Away236 (Aug 6, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> i did it twice yesterday i beleive the first time i got 6 thou and the other like 4 or 5 i forgot lol


fantastic.


----------



## Anna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hit it with the silver shovel and you get more


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

just go around hitting rocks with your shovel.. just hit every rock in your town. one of them should have bells in it.


----------

